# Patriot Nurse on fire lately



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Telling it like it is. I want her on my side.






And one of her responses to YouTube commenters ...

"The saddest thing on here is the rate of people who have themselves convinced that I'M the one who is insane. Being told to calm down by people who couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag and who have never taken a moral stand on anything in their life is not going to make me adjust my viewpoint. The people saying to chill out and be calm, THEY are the problem because THEY have let this country devolve into Animal Farm preaching compromise, manners and civility to the point where we have riots, beatings, carjacking's, roadblocks and felony assault as the NEW NORMAL. I don't know how your ancestors survived long enough to procreate, but I bet mine are ashamed they gave their lives for such weak fools as these.﻿"


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Have never liked her and Doubt I ever will... she may very well have lots of the same values that i do but listening to her makes me as sick as listening to Debbie Wasserman Schultz

as far as her being "right on this" (and I did not listen ) even a blind squirrel will find a nut once in a while


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- She's long been on my subbed list. She's just a couple notches shy of Panic Status lately... Which may be just about right.

- I'm thinking last November bought us just a little breathing room, but it has also torn the veil away from the reality of the situation. This is not the time to get complacent and drop our guard.

.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

This gal is nuttier than squirrel shit - there is have situational awareness and a great deal of pragamatism...then there is this.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

All of the videos that she cites that supposedly show the rifle-wielding liberal are broken links. Anybody have a working address?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> All of the videos that she cites that supposedly show the rifle-wielding liberal are broken links. Anybody have a working address?


Had to get it from watching on youtube. I only saw this link.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While I do not think that open civil war is imminent, I do believe a certain minority on the left would just be content see those that disagree with them and oppose their goals to be dead. Real crazies, hardened communists or jihadis. Having the ability to express an opinion is fine but one needs to be responsible and not harm others in the commision of said act. That is physically as well as property. Open threats of violence are never acceptable as free speech not to be held responsible for.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> This gal is nuttier than squirrel shit - there is have situational awareness and a great deal of pragamatism...then there is this.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Frankly I am offended that you would bad mouth Squirrel shit like that...LOL


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> Frankly I am offended that you would bad mouth Squirrel shit like that...LOL


I dont know why but this made me laugh so hard.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- The Nurse may just be a little ahead of the curve. I'm sure many a Roman citizen didn't think the Empire was really in danger of falling until the barbarians sacked *their* neighborhood.

- Likewise, the situation today will seem like overblown hype to many Americans until it's their kid beaten to a bloody pulp or their loved one dying in a protester-blocked ambulance.

- Could be that we are actually heading to America's actual civil war... Or flaming collapse... Or this could all settled-down and BAU could hold together a while longer. No sense in getting too hysterical about it. But we always need to keep the powder dry. And it's never a bad idea to check your rifles' zeros.

.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> .
> 
> - The Nurse may just be a little ahead of the curve. I'm sure many a Roman citizen didn't think the Empire was really in danger of falling until the barbarians sacked *their* neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Ahead of the curve... LOL...

Patriot Nurse and Maineprepper lost me when they started on their PREPPERS ARE GOING TO DIE rants over and over and over and over... talk to me or with me... but when you start talking down to me and try to raise yourself up as if you have this knowledge that no other prepper has - You lose me...

I do not want to turn this into a bashing thread but if I had to pick a person to speak on the behalf of preppers everywhere.. it would not be patriot nurse...


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

There was a lot of back and forth discussion on that other forum (SB) on whether she really was a nurse or not, I don't think it was ever resolved, she doesn't like vaccinations, so I suspect that she is not genuine. But she has found her niche in life, and I guess she and Maine Prepper were pretty close, I hope all the sane preppers out there don't think I am also crazy...

*Rancher*


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> "The saddest thing on here is the rate of people who have themselves convinced that I'M the one who is insane. Being told to calm down by people who couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag and who have never taken a moral stand on anything in their life is not going to make me adjust my viewpoint. The people saying to chill out and be calm, THEY are the problem because THEY have let this country devolve into Animal Farm preaching compromise, manners and civility to the point where we have riots, beatings, carjacking's, roadblocks and felony assault as the NEW NORMAL. I don't know how your ancestors survived long enough to procreate, but I bet mine are ashamed they gave their lives for such weak fools as these.﻿"


I watch her videos every once and a while (a great while) but I really agree with this comment. We have had political correctivness shoved down our throats and our kids indoctrinated with it to the point our society is in my opinion the weakest it has ever been. A weak society with men that have been turned into beta bitches.


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> Ahead of the curve... LOL...


- I said *"may"* be.... She may also be overreacting. So long as she's advocating preparedness/vigilance and not aggression, I don't think she's gone off the rails.



> Patriot Nurse and Maineprepper lost me when they started on their PREPPERS ARE GOING TO DIE rants over and over and over and over... talk to me or with me... but when you start talking down to me and try to raise yourself up as if you have this knowledge that no other prepper has - You lose me...


- I've seen those, and you've got a point there. I do understand the rants sometime though. You run across a lot of 'preppers' who may as well have *Buzzard Bait* stamped across their foreheads. It gets frustrating if you don't have a sense of humor about it... But that's no reason to take it out on the people who are making a sincere effort to get their acts together. Not everyone has to take exactly the same approach or have the same priorities as she does.



> I do not want to turn this into a bashing thread but if I had to pick a person to speak on the behalf of preppers everywhere.. it would not be patriot nurse...


- I don't recall electing her president of the preppers union. 

.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

She jumps to a broad conclusion due to one instance.
That's called "anecdotal evidence".
This is the only instance I've heard of with weapons involved in a political scenario.

Her call for a "dome shot" was horse crap.
If he pointed the rifle, put him down, but this did not rise that level of aggression.

The only part I found to be a positive takeaway was "carry a weapon on your body all the time" and "practice practice practice".
Other than that, it's just a rant with a touch of paranoia.


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> She jumps to a broad conclusion due to one instance.


- Partially so... Although there have been a number of instances of 'Liberals' physically attacking people they considered to be on the Other Side that haven't been widely reported in the MSM. There have been severe injuries, glossed-over in reports.

- But no, a whole bunch of idiots acting like Howler Monkeys with a small number of sociopaths among them who resort to physical violence do not equal an imminent civil war. ..._Probably._



> Her call for a "dome shot" was horse crap.
> If he pointed the rifle, put him down, but this did not rise that level of aggression.


- When a thug is threatening you, moving in your direction, with a firearm in his hand, you do not wait for him to get it pointed at you!

- If I had been the honky in the video, I would never have engaged the idiot verbally to begin-with. But he might have taken offense to being ignored and pulled that rifle anyway. And I would have shot him dead. I'm not going to hope he's just f'n around and trying to scare me. He might be serious. He might just have crappy trigger/muzzle discipline. Can't risk it. There are people depending on me.

.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> - When a thug is threatening you, moving in your direction, with a firearm in his hand, you do not wait for him to get it pointed at you!
> 
> - If I had been the honky in the video, I would never have engaged the idiot verbally to begin-with. But he might have taken offense to being ignored and pulled that rifle anyway. And I would have shot him dead. I'm not going to hope he's just f'n around and trying to scare me. He might be serious. He might just have crappy trigger/muzzle discipline. Can't risk it. There are people depending on me.
> 
> .


You might want to watch the video again.
The man with the Trump flag walked past the camera holder toward the store. The camera holder grabbed his rifle, and moved toward the man's truck, not toward the man(opposite direction). He did break the law, but he never threatened anyone's life. He was posturing for intimidation.

Side note: Thanks to this video, and my ADD, I just spent the last 4 hours on YouTube clicking like a madman. Something I've not done in years. I got stuck on a great channel I'd never seen before. If you like straight forward talk about topics most conservatives find interesting, check out "Prager University" on YouTube. They have some great clips.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

While I agree with a lot of what she says, I can't help but notice her appearance of being over the top and an air of self promotion. I would choose another MO for calling a "rally of the troops".


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Is it that time of the month for her?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> ...No sense in getting too hysterical about it. But we always need to keep the powder dry. And it's never a bad idea to check your rifles' zeros.


Amen, brother, amen.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Side note: If you like straight forward talk about topics most conservatives find interesting, check out "Prager University" on YouTube. They have some great clips.


Yep, I have been subscribed for about a month now. I really like their no BS non threatening way of explaining things. Just the facts. They have two or three videos about teachers, teachers unions and students. They also have some good videos on Muslims.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yep, I have been subscribed for about a month now. I really like their no BS non threatening way of explaining things. Just the facts. They have two or three videos about teachers, teachers unions and students. They also have some good videos on Muslims.


Short and to the point, not a lot of dribble and self promotion.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

She seems a bit fired up. Rather than engaging in a gun battle with the guy I think the proper response would be to go inside the gas station and call the police and let them know that a crazy man with an AR-15 just started screaming at me and vandalized my truck, given them a description of him and his vehicle, and chilled and waited to watch the show.

That being said I don't have any kind of political stickers on my car or in my yard and I do carry everywhere I go. Walk softly and carry a big stick as well as discretion is the better part of valor are wise words to live by.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I like her.
She puts out a lot of good, useful info.
Take it for what it is, or not--


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> You might want to watch the video again.
> The man with the Trump flag walked past the camera holder toward the store. The camera holder grabbed his rifle, and moved toward the man's truck, not toward the man(opposite direction). He did break the law, but he never threatened anyone's life. He was posturing for intimidation.


- You appear to be correct about his specific actions. (Had to watch it repeatedly due to shaky-cam. Originally thought he followed the Trump supporter into the store.) But whipping out a gun while shouting threats is cruising for a shooting none the less.

.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I have not agreed with her stances and attitudes before, I'm not so worried about her as I was Maineprepper. Notice how he just up and vanished? I had heard from guys who know the like that he was COINTELPRO sent to break up or at least counter some of the prepper culture and its momentum but that all collapsed when most preppers got turned off by his statist and leftist rantings. I and several other preppers on youtube were attacked by him including a really good guy garymule I know. And I mean he went off like a jackboot at us talking about if we think our little assault rifles can stop the government we're dumb as they think we are just a lot of frankly leftist stuff going on with him. Her, I think she just had a crush on him but she can be pretty nutty herself. Though I do recall her video with james yeager and then after it his "I'm gonna shoot someone's ass" rant that got his carry license suspended. Us preppers remember like peppridge farm remembers.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yep, I have been subscribed for about a month now. I really like their no BS non threatening way of explaining things. Just the facts. They have two or three videos about teachers, teachers unions and students. They also have some good videos on Muslims.


Affirmative. From what I have seen so far they are concise and factual. Mmmmmm seems to me there is another form of media that should be delivering information in much the same manner. Mmmmmm, wait, don't tell me...........I'll think of it...........

A shout out to @Kauboy for turning me on to this site.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> - You appear to be correct about his specific actions. (Had to watch it repeatedly due to shaky-cam. Originally thought he followed the Trump supporter into the store.) But whipping out a gun while shouting threats is cruising for a shooting none the less.
> 
> .


No doubt. Anyone who goes for their gun first, before committing a crime, is already on edge and should be avoided. If they pose no threat to life, leave them be, put as many obstacles between you and them as you can, and call the cops.

And it goes without saying, have your hand on your defensive weapon the entire time... just in case.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Leon said:


> I have not agreed with her stances and attitudes before, I'm not so worried about her as I was Maineprepper. Notice how he just up and vanished? I had heard from guys who know the like that he was COINTELPRO sent to break up or at least counter some of the prepper culture and its momentum but that all collapsed when most preppers got turned off by his statist and leftist rantings. I and several other preppers on youtube were attacked by him including a really good guy garymule I know. And I mean he went off like a jackboot at us talking about if we think our little assault rifles can stop the government we're dumb as they think we are just a lot of frankly leftist stuff going on with him. Her, I think she just had a crush on him but she can be pretty nutty herself. Though I do recall her video with james yeager and then after it his "I'm gonna shoot someone's ass" rant that got his carry license suspended. Us preppers remember like peppridge farm remembers.


I barely watched his (Mainprepper) channel because I hated his voice (accent). I disagree with him being intelligence or whatever acronym you used. He quit YouTube because of health issues (mental health). SouthernPrepper1 and MainePrepper are friends/acquaintances. SP1 occasionally gives updates about him and lets people know how he is doing.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I just finally watched the video. I may be a militant fanatic but I did not see to much wrong with it. Yeah, she was a little geeked up but its a sensitive topic and a lot of conservatives are not taking note of it. This is not to be meant anti black, when I was a correction officer one of the things I observed was that black people stuck together. You didn't have to be in a gang, they as a whole stuck together. Hispanics did to, not as strong though. White people if you were not involved with the white supremacist you were prey. I investigated many times strong arm robberies and we had a younger white guy raped in the shower by a group of black guys. Guess what, leftist are the same mentality, they unite and stay the course. Look at Cuba and Central America.

If we do not take note, organize, finance and unite and start conducting intelligence operations, anti propaganda campaigns and maybe prepare militarily we are seriously F'd. 

If you want to wait for the FBI or NSA or maybe even the CIA your a joke.


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Never been a fan of hers. Unsubbed a long time ago. However, I have been enjoying Starry Hilder's channel, preppernurse, VikingPreparedness, and CheapRVLiving channels.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

preppermama2 said:


> Never been a fan of hers. Unsubbed a long time ago. However, I have been enjoying Starry Hilder's channel, preppernurse, VikingPreparedness, and CheapRVLiving channels.


I watch VikingPreparedness, he has some good advice but as a pastor that portion rubs me different. From a previous experiences I became a very good observer and my spidey senses tingle. Hard to explain. preppernurse, if your talking about the guy with two teenage children(boy/girl) then he isn't even an RN. I watched one of his newly released videos and then read the comments and his ex was busting him out on a lot of stuff. I don't remember a lot of it but one of the statements was that he wasn't an RN he is a LPN or nurses aid or something like that. Just FYI, not saying he doesn't put out a good message(I am not subscribed) just be aware of the information you are getting.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not sure what the criticism of Patriot Nurse is all about, but I believe that the video is real: an episode like that is believable to me.


----------

